# Water Temps??



## bowfisher91 (Feb 19, 2008)

Anyone have some recent water temps from any of the local rivers? It just hit 70 over near Tallahassee on the Ochlockonee.


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

Friday afternoon escambia at becks lake was 71-72. In becks lake it was 74.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

71.5 on yeller tonight


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Sunday on Escambia near Simpson's the temps were 74.

NJD


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Choctawhatchee River yesterday 72.8.


----------



## bowfisher91 (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome! Can't wait to get at it.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Escambia fell to 68.5 last night, started out 70.5 when i got there


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Today the temp on the choctawhatchee was 69


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Skiff.........Did any fish jump in the boat today? I'm going down to one of the freshwater dune lakes tomorrow afternoon and give it a try. Understand it's a hard lake to fish.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

I posted a report on the freshwater reports forum. Bream were hard to come by, but we were having to use worms. Crickets would have been much better.


----------

